# Algae problem



## siddd1980 (Jun 30, 2013)

Hello...I have a 29gallon freshwater planted tank...I had 2*24w T5HO light and two water circulator......pretty strong....I changed my lights for a fluval full spectrum aqualife and plant led lights and I took the water circulators out from the tank...was a mistake....all of my plants having algae all over them on the leaves and it looks like a hair algae....I keep braking the bad leaves down and I put the circulators back...is any water conditioner which kills algae but not the plants?


----------



## Auban (Aug 8, 2010)

api algae fix has worked pretty good for me. it seems to kill the algae slowly over time if you use it according to the directions on the bottle. 

the only time i noticed any harm to my plants was when i tried pushing the limits and used about 12 times the normal dose for a few days. the plants didnt die, but some of the leaves looked a bit rough.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Algae is controlled with your light. Take it away and the algae disappears. How long are you leaving it on for?

I have a similar light over my 29g. If I run CO2 I can do about 10hrs a day with minimal issues. After I removed my CO2 I can only do in the 7hr range without causing algae issues. It really borders on too much light without the use of CO2.

Depending on the plants you have, I would try disconnecting one bulb. Getting ready to do this myself. I promise you no more algae issues and you can go for 12hrs a day no problem.


----------



## SantaMonicaHelp (Sep 29, 2012)

cut down the light hours. Also you can try to build or use an Algae scrubber to get rid of algae. Check this thread to help you. 
http://www.aquariumforum.com/f2/lowest-cost-easiest-way-eliminate-green-34262.html

http://www.aquariumforum.com/f2/lowest-cost-easiest-way-eliminate-green-34262-3.html






siddd1980 said:


> Hello...I have a 29gallon freshwater planted tank...I had 2*24w T5HO light and two water circulator......pretty strong....I changed my lights for a fluval full spectrum aqualife and plant led lights and I took the water circulators out from the tank...was a mistake....all of my plants having algae all over them on the leaves and it looks like a hair algae....I keep braking the bad leaves down and I put the circulators back...is any water conditioner which kills algae but not the plants?


----------

